# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  We traveled for 10 days this year to the Grenadines and it was SO different from SBH, but a spectacular trip.  Stayed the first 5 nights in Canouan at Raffles resort.  It is a beautiful resort - a bit

## Iboomiller

We traveled for 10 days this year to the Grenadines and it was SO different from SBH, but a spectacular trip.  Stayed the first 5 nights in Canouan at Raffles resort.  It is a beautiful resort - a bit large for my taste - I like a smaller boutique hotel usually, but it was fantastic.  The only thing about that island is there is NOTHING to do except be at the resort unless you like hiking and all.  We did charter a boat for a day which took us all around the southern Grenadine islands and to the Tobago Cays for the most amazing snorkling and water we have ever seen.  It is truly indescribable.  We went from there to Mustique, which was much more my style because the island could be traveled all over by mule (moke) and you could really get a good feel for it.  We stayed at the Cotton House (20 rooms) and thoroughly loved it.  The staff was absolutely wonderful - if you go there say hi to Indira for me!!  The island only has two hotels - the Cotton House and the Firefly (4 rooms) - the rest is villas that are magnificent.  The beaches are beautiful and Macaroni Beach rivals Saline in SBH.  Only one other bar/restaurant on the island - Basil's which sits over Brittania Bay.  Lots of fun and live music in-season.

It was a great experience and we hope to travel to Mustique again one day!!

----------


## nnoska

we were in st. vincent and the grenadines for 2 weeks over xmas, made bequia our base of operations and it was great i would go back tomorrow, i feel this area of the carib. is the least traveled but a true diamond in the rough, the diving was fantastic as were the people, i would do a full trip report but i wont, wouldn,t want to encourage to many people to go there!!!

----------


## Iboomiller

Much to my regret, we did not make it to Bequia - I hope next time!!  You are right, though - the Grenadines are very special!!

----------

